# مجموع برامج المهندس محمود زغلل



## م.محمود زغلل (3 مايو 2006)

*برنامج زغلل لتصميم جميع انواع السلالم مع رسم تفاصيل التسليح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اعبر لكم اعزائى المهندسين انى والله شديد الاعجاب بمنتداكم 
ومنى لكم اجمل هدية وهو برنامج تصميم السلالم بجميع اشكالها مع اعطاء تفاصيل للتصميم والتسليح ورسم ثلاثى الأبعاد لتوضيح كيفية ادخال البيانات للبرنامج مع امكانية طباعة تفاصيل التسليح فى المسقط الأفقى والقطاعات الطولية والعرضية .....
_وان شاء الله فى المشاركات القادمة سوف احمل لكم البرامج التالية :_

1- برنامج تصميم الأعمدة
2-برنامج تصميم القواعد المنفصلة والتسليح
3-برنامج تصميم القواعد المشتركة الداخلية او الخارجية والتسليح مع امكانية طباعة العزوم والتسليح 3- برنامج تصميم قطاعات الكمرات بانواعها المختلفة مع عمل تقويم للقص
5-برنامج تصميم الكمرات المركبة من قطاع حديدى وقطاع خرسانى 
6-برنامج تصميم الأعمدة المركبة من الواح من الصلب (شرائح) ومملوءة بخرسانة مع تدعيمها بأسياخ تسليح وكانات .
7-برنامج تحديد خواص القطاعات الخرسانية والمعدنية (مركز الثقل والمساحة وعزوم القصور الذاتى للمساحات )
8-برنامج حساب احمال الرياح والزلازل (العرضية ) على المنشأت العلية مع حساب العزوم الكلية على اساسات المنشأ ..
9- برنامج تصميم القطاع الحديدى نتيجة عزوم حول المحورين الاساسى والثانوى بالأضافة الى قوى محورية ضغط وقوى قص مع عمل حسابات الانبعاج. (اى بيم) يصلح لتصميم الكمرات واللأعمدة الحديدية 
10- برنامج لعمل تقويم لقوى القص الثاقب فى البلاطات المسطحة (فلات سلاب)
وأنتظر المذيد


كل هذه البرامج من برمجتى انا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا :::
م/ محمود زغلل
معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق
جمهورية مصر العربية
قسم هندسة التصميم الأنشائى.
من يريد مراسلتى للأستفسار عن البرامج وكيفية تشغيلها فسأكون سعيد به جدا جدا
eng_m_z***********
eng_m_za***********


----------



## kh2k (4 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر لك أخي المهندس محمود
برنامج جميل وسهل الاستخدام 
ولكن السلم الحلزوني غير موجود أرجو استكمال الجزء الخاص به 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك المسلمين
في انتظار باقي المجموعة إن شاء الله


----------



## hamsa970959 (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لك يا اخي على هذا البرنامج و لقد حاولت استخدامه و لكن في كل مرة كان يطلب مني تعديل الكمرة و لا اعرف لمذا فهل يمكنك مساعدتي؟
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamsa970959 (4 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز لقد اعجبت جدا ببرنامجك و الحمد لله تمكنت من حل المشكلة و انا بانتظار البرامج الاخرى و فعلا انجاز رائع اثابك الله عليه و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 مايو 2006)

من الواضح انك يا باشمهندس ستكون اضافة قوية جدا للمنتدى أهلا و سهلا و عقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## AHMAD237 (4 مايو 2006)

:14: 
الاخ الكريم / مهندس محمود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لا تتصور مدى سعادتى بهذا البرنامج فانا اعمل بالتصميم منذ عام 1990 و اتعامل مع العديد من البرامج الانشائية و لم ارى برنامج للسلالم بهذه السهولة و القوة فى ان واحد ويزيد من سعادتى ان ارى احد المهندسين العرب عموماً و المصريين خصوصاً بهذا التميز جزاك الله خيراً و وفقك الى ما فيه خير هذه الامة دائماً
اخوك م./ احمد قبارى - مصر - الاسكندرية


----------



## mjm010 (4 مايو 2006)

متشكرين يا بشمهندس وعلى فكره معلومه لكل الاعضاء المهندس محمود زغلل من افضل معيدين الكليه بمادة الخرسانه المسلحة وهوه على درايه وعلم تاميين بها وانا كنت أحد تلاميذه التيرم االأول في جامعه الزقازيق...


----------



## eng_maesa (4 مايو 2006)

الى السيد م. محمود الزغل
السلام عليكم, 
بداية اشكر جهودك.....كما اود استفسر حول البرامج التصميم, ولك جزيل الشكر
م. مائسه/ فلسطين
reeta_hebron*********** :32:


----------



## احلى مهندسة (4 مايو 2006)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع و على الجهد المبذول ... ننتظر منك المزيد...و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 مايو 2006)

مجهود طيب مبارك .. مشكور أستاذ محمود .

سأسعى لدراسة الحالات بالتفصيل . و ننتظر منك تصميم الدرج الحلزوني ..
بصراحة أعلم أنه صعب .. لكنك بإذن الله قادر على استكماله ..

نننتظر منك بقية الإبداعات البرمجية .. كما وعدت أخوتك في المنتدى .

سيتم إضافة رابط هذا الموضوع إلى الموضوع المثبت مكتبة البرامج الهندسية .

وفقك الله و شكراً لك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## bilal_izaddin (4 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## adil (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 


شكرا جزيلا لك علي البرنامج لكن لم يعمل معي هل لايعمل نظام اكس بي 

لانه بيدي رساله 

System Error&H800700E(-2147024770)

هل يوجد لديك اي برنامج او مذكره لشرح فلات سلاب خاصة للحالات الخاصه


----------



## جوده (5 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكرا 000
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adil (5 مايو 2006)

البرنامج يعمل معي الحمد لله


----------



## adil (5 مايو 2006)

البرنامج يعمل معي الحمد لله 
انه اكثر من رائع تحفة ونرجو منك المزيد من البرامج 

هل يوجد لديك برنامج للفلات سلاب واريد طريقة yield linethrory method لتصميم


----------



## م.مجد (5 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (7 مايو 2006)

*- برنامج زغلل تصميم قطاعات الكمرات بانواعها المختلفة مع عمل تقويم للقص*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اعبر لكم اعزائى المهندسين انى والله شديد الاعجاب بمنتداكم 

_وان شاء الله فى المشاركات القادمة سوف احمل لكم البقية من البرامج التالية :_

1- برنامج تصميم الأعمدة
2-برنامج تصميم القواعد المنفصلة والتسليح
3-برنامج تصميم القواعد المشتركة الداخلية او الخارجية والتسليح مع امكانية طباعة العزوم والتسليح 3- برنامج تصميم قطاعات الكمرات بانواعها المختلفة مع عمل تقويم للقص
5-برنامج تصميم الكمرات المركبة من قطاع حديدى وقطاع خرسانى 
6-برنامج تصميم الأعمدة المركبة من الواح من الصلب (شرائح) ومملوءة بخرسانة مع تدعيمها بأسياخ تسليح وكانات .
7-برنامج تحديد خواص القطاعات الخرسانية والمعدنية (مركز الثقل والمساحة وعزوم القصور الذاتى للمساحات )
8-برنامج حساب احمال الرياح والزلازل (العرضية ) على المنشأت العلية مع حساب العزوم الكلية على اساسات المنشأ ..
9- برنامج تصميم القطاع الحديدى نتيجة عزوم حول المحورين الاساسى والثانوى بالأضافة الى قوى محورية ضغط وقوى قص مع عمل حسابات الانبعاج. (اى بيم) يصلح لتصميم الكمرات واللأعمدة الحديدية 
10- برنامج لعمل تقويم لقوى القص الثاقب فى البلاطات المسطحة (فلات سلاب)
وأنتظر المذيد


كل هذه البرامج من برمجتى انا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة انا :::
م/ محمود زغلل
معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق
جمهورية مصر العربية
قسم هندسة التصميم الأنشائى.
من يريد مراسلتى للأستفسار عن البرامج وكيفية تشغيلها فسأكون سعيد به جدا جدا
أيميــلى على اليـاهو هو :
eng_m_z


----------



## المساعد 1 (7 مايو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 مايو 2006)

ايه يا هندسة النجومية المبكرة دي روح يا شيخ عقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## سامر الحسن (8 مايو 2006)

ألبسك الله ثوب العافية لتعطي المزيد يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## Bassam_m (8 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية والصحة يا باش مهندس محمود


----------



## websh (9 مايو 2006)

thanx a lot really
this is a real useful program
u should recored it


----------



## AHMAD237 (9 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مجهود ممتاز جزاك الله خيراً و الى الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى ارجو ملاحظة ان البرنامج يعمل طبقاً للكود المصرى و بطريقة working stress و ليس ultimate strength


----------



## hamdyprince (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
حقيقي كنت اتمني من الله أن أشكر الدكتور محمود زغلل علي المجهود الكبير العظيم في عمل البرنامجين الممتازين في تصميم السلالم والكمرات شكر وجها لوجه 
ولاكني أتمني من الله أن يصله شكري الكبير جدا الصغير بالنسبه لمجهوده العظيم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ونفعنا الله وأياكم بعلمكم وعملكم


----------



## hamdyprince (9 مايو 2006)

هل لي أن أسال علي باقي البرامج الخاصه بحضرتك
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## AHMAD237 (9 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز مهندس محمود
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للملاحظات التالية 
عند تصميم كمرة مع تثبيت الارتفاع و استخدام حديد فى منطقة الضغط اعتقد ان نسبة حديد الضغط الى حديد الشد يجب الا تزيد عن 0.40 مع مراجعة الترخيم deflection للكمرة 
عند حساب القص اعتقد انه من الافضل عمل متغير لعدد افرع الكانات مع اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار عند حساب الحديد المكسح bent up bars
لماذا لا يتم حساب القص عند الضغط على زر Design مباشرة حتى لا يحدث تداخل عند تصميم اكثر من كمرة فالبرنامج بالوضع الحالى يمكن ان يظهر مثلاً نتائج تصميم كمرة رقم 2 الخاصة بالعزوم مع نتائج كمرة رقم 1 الخاصة بالقص و الطباعة على هذه الصورة 
اعتقد من الافضل اضافة بيانات الكمرات المصممة Label مع الاكتفاء بطباعة بيانات التصميم حيث يقوم البرنامج بطباعة صفحته باكملها كما تعلم حتى يكون عملياً عند عمل النوتة الحسابية للتصميم

و مرة اخرى جزاك الله خيراً و بالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## هاله10 (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا الف الف خير


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخوانى المهندسين على الردود الجميلة وعلى تشجيعكم لى
وشكر خاص للمهندس احمد 237 على ملاحظاته القيمة لكن اود ان الفت نظر حضرتك يا هندسة الى حاجة مهمة ان الكود المصرى للتصميم2001 ذكر انه من المفضل عدم ذيادة حديد الضغط الى الشد عن 0.40 ولم يذكر انه ممنوع حيث ان حديد الضغط عندما يذيد عن هذه القيمة فإنه تقريبا يعمل بأقل من نصف كفاءته وفى هذه الحالة يكون اهدارا للمال لكن اذا اضطررنا الى ذلك للحصول على قطاع اقل فى العمق ولكن هذا طبعا لن يكون على حساب الترخيم فهو كلام ليس بالخطأ .
ثانيا بالنسبة لعدد فروع الكانات فالبرنامج اوتوماتيك يحسب عدد الفروع حسب عرض الجذع فيختار فرعين للكمرات الأقل من 40 سم واربع فروع للكمرات الأكبر من ذلك > ولكن ان فى النسخة الجديدة سأجعله يذود عدد الفروع بمقدار فرعين كلما ذاد العرض بمقدار 30 سم بعد الأربعين 40 سم . 

وبالنسبة للقص سأجعله يقوم بحسابه مباشرة بمجرد الضغط على زر التصميم .
وبالنسبة للطباعة فأنا عملتلك مخصوص شكل للطباعة هدية منى لك لأنك بصراحة انسان محترم
بعد التصميم سوف انقلك الى فورمة اخرى خاصة بالكمرة التى تم تصميمها وموجود بها كل البيانات عنها. وشكل قطاعها وعدد الكانات فى المتر الطولى وعدد فروع الكانة .
وسوف اقوم بطرح البرنامج مرة اخرى فى المنتدى ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت .
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام
وشكرا


----------



## محمدقادر (9 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شعبان البطل (9 مايو 2006)

*مشكور على البرنامج*

البرنامج كويس
بس اللى أنا عملته وهنزله قريبا انشاءالله أقوى لأنه بيعمل analysis ل7 كمرات كحد أقصى
وبيرسم العزوم والقص على الكمرة
عندي بس شوية مشاكل واضافات بازودها وانشاءالله هتكون هناك سلسلة من البرامج الانشائية اللى تشيب الرأس

أحب جدا جدا وشرف كبير جدا ليا ان يكون فيه تواصل بيني وبينك في أي حاجة خاصة بالبرامج
الانشائية وانا في الخدمة يا باشمهندس.


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (10 مايو 2006)

*برنامج زغلل لحساب قوى الرياح والزلازل على المنشآت العالية وحساب العزم على الأساسات*

برنامج زغلل لحساب قوى الرياح والزلازل على المنشآت العالية وحساب العزم الكلى على الأساسات 
وذلك حسب الكود المصرى للأحمال
وانتظروا برامج حساب قوى الرياح والزلازل حسب الكود الدولىuniversal building code
والكود الأوروبى Ec8

أضغط على الرابط فى المرفقات لتنزيل البرنامج 
لاحظ ان البرنامج يحسب قوة الزلزال او الرياح المكافئة عند كل دور تشغيلية (working) لأدخالها بعد ذلك على برنامج الساب وحساب العزوم على الأعمدة والحوائط.
فى حالة اعتبارك ان الأعمدة لا تعمل فى الزلازل وان الحوائط هى التى تتحمل كل القوى العرضية أى ان المنشأ Braced فأنه يمكن أخذ العزوم الكلية التى يحسبها البرنامج وتقسيمها على الحوائط كلا حسب عزم القصور الذاتى له inertia 
طبعا كلنا عارفين اننا بنأخذ القوة الأكبر من الرياح او الزلازل فى أى اتجاه وليس مجموعهما .
وهذا للعلم.
أى استفسار انا موجود 
وأتمنى لو فى اى تعليقات على البرنامج او حد شايف انى احدث فيه ليلائم عملنا الهندسى بكل سهولة.
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا
وأتمنى ان ينفعكم.
ادعوا لى......


----------



## محمد12 (11 مايو 2006)

شكرا للاخ محمود زغلل برامجك اكثر من رائعة نحن في انتظار المزيد وفقك الله وجازاك


----------



## احلى مهندسة (11 مايو 2006)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع الذي قمت به .... و لكن برنامجك لا يضم مناطق بلاد الشام و العراق فما السبب؟؟؟


----------



## feras attawna (11 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هنا
من فلسطين 
جامعة النجاح الوطنية-نابلس -فلسطين


----------



## feras attawna (11 مايو 2006)

نعم الان اتى الرابط
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

احلى مهندسة
السلام عليكم
انتظرى البرنامج فى النسخة الكاملة له بعد حسابى القوى بالكود الدولى ubc ماو ibc 
international building code
اكيد هتلاقى فيه معلومات تساعدك على حساب القوى وغير معتمدة على الخريطة ولكن تعتمد على اهمية المنسشأ والشدة الزلزالية فى المنطقة

سللللاااااااااااااااام


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

*برنامج (زغلل) تصميم القطاعات للكمرات مع عمل تقويم للقص بقطاعاتها المختلفة*

_هذا البرنامج بعد ادخال التعديلات التى طلبها منى المهندس احمد 378 وهو هدية منى له _
_وهو يصمم القطاعات للكمرة باأشكالها المختلفة مع عمل check على القص shear مع اظهار النتائج للقطاع المصمم فى صفحة منفصلة ويمكن بعد ذلك طباعتها منفصلة._


_اتمنى ان ينفعكم..........._



_وان شاء الله فى المشاركات القادمة سوف احمل لكم البقية من البرامج التالية :

_ 
_0-برنامج تصميم السلالم مع اعطاء تفاصيل التسليح كاملة والقطاعات للسلم مع امكانية طباعتها انا طرحته فى المنتدى من قبل لكن لم يكن قد اكتمل ..............
_1- برنامج تصميم الأعمدة
2-برنامج تصميم القواعد المنفصلة والتسليح
3-برنامج تصميم القواعد المشتركة الداخلية او الخارجية والتسليح مع امكانية طباعة العزوم والتسليح 3- برنامج تصميم قطاعات الكمرات بانواعها المختلفة مع عمل تقويم للقص
5-برنامج تصميم الكمرات المركبة من قطاع حديدى وقطاع خرسانى 
6-برنامج تصميم الأعمدة المركبة من الواح من الصلب (شرائح) ومملوءة بخرسانة مع تدعيمها بأسياخ تسليح وكانات .
7-برنامج تحديد خواص القطاعات الخرسانية والمعدنية (مركز الثقل والمساحة وعزوم القصور الذاتى للمساحات )
8-برنامج حساب احمال الرياح والزلازل (العرضية ) على المنشأت العلية مع حساب العزوم الكلية على اساسات المنشأ ..
9- برنامج تصميم القطاع الحديدى نتيجة عزوم حول المحورين الاساسى والثانوى بالأضافة الى قوى محورية ضغط وقوى قص مع عمل حسابات الانبعاج. (اى بيم) يصلح لتصميم الكمرات واللأعمدة الحديدية 
10- برنامج لعمل تقويم لقوى القص الثاقب فى البلاطات المسطحة (فلات سلاب)
وأنتظر المذيد


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

*برنامج زغلل تصميم الأعمدة*

برنامج تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية المسلحة المستطيلة والدائرية بكانات منفصلة او حلزونية
نتيجة القوى المحورية فقط
لكن على وعد منى ان اكمل تصميم برنامج الأعمدة نتيجة القوى والعزوم حول اى محور او محورين
وذلك برسم خطوط التداخل للعمود interaction diagrams كما انه يمكنه تصميم الحوائط الخرسانية shear walls او القوالب cores


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

*صمم القواعد الخرسانية بكل سلاسة المنفصلة والمشتركة الداخلية والخارجية*

صمم القواعد الخرسانية بكل سلاسة المنفصلة والمشتركة الداخلية والخارجية
مع امكانية طباعة العزوم والقص على القاعدة وطباعة التسليح وتوزيع الأجهاد على التربة


انتظر برنامج تصميم القواعد بأستخدام الشدادات strap beams وكذلك تصميم الحوائط الساندة 
retaining walls
compined footing neew.zip

ERCO light Scout pro_03.jpg​


----------



## احلى مهندسة (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك.... و انا في الانتظار


----------



## احلى مهندسة (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع.... برامجك سهلت العديد من الامور ... و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احلى مهندسة (12 مايو 2006)

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف مالذي تقصدونه بالكمرات؟؟؟ حاولت جاهدة ان اعرف المعنى لكن لم اجده لان فرق اللهجة بين البلدان يجعل معنى المصطلحات متغير ....


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 مايو 2006)

مهندس محمود زغلل .. أنا مكش مش عارف اقول ايه .. انا عايز أعيط .. روح يا شيخ عقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## engmans (12 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونسال الله لك السداد والتوفيق[/frame]


----------



## waleed12 (12 مايو 2006)

salam alikoum... barak allahou fik ya bach mouhandiss wallah hilwa albaramij elli inta 3amilha... allah ywafkak kaman we kaman 
akhouk waleed min aljazayer


----------



## engmans (12 مايو 2006)

الكمرة هى الجسور وشكرا


----------



## زيــــاد (12 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 

وجاري التحميل 


تحياتي والى الأمام ,,,


----------



## سامر الحسن (12 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ونتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والعطاء


----------



## hoba (12 مايو 2006)

بجد بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

الكمرة هى beam وهى الأعصاب التى تحمل البلاطة slabs


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 مايو 2006)

*برنامج زغلل لتصميم الأعمدة والكمرات المعدنية steel col ,beams*

اليكم اخوانى هذا البرنامج السهل لتصميم الأعمدة والكمرات المعدنية الحديدية 
التى على شكل i beam وانا ان شاء الله فى طريقى لعمل تكملة للبرنامج ليشمل تصميم الزوايا والأشكال الأخرى.
اتمنى ان يكون ذو فائدة لكم
وادعوا لى ان يوفقنى فى انهاء الماجستير وانا ان شاء الله هأغرقكم برامج

سلاااااااااااااااااااامممم

م/ محمود زغلل
ابو حماد -شرقية
مصر


----------



## ateffahmy (12 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى أن يوفقك الله إلى تصميم برنامج متكامل ومايكونش مجاني.


----------



## el_namaky (12 مايو 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

:15: والله انا مش عارف اشكر المهندس محمد اذاى انا سعيد به جدا واتمنى دوام التقدم

اخوك /محمد النمكى
هندسه شبراااااااا


----------



## المهندس المدني (13 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر لك أخي المهندس محمود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا هندسة
وربنا يوفقنى ويوفقك
انا نفسى والله اعمل برنامج عربى كامل للتصميم
لكن الوقت مش مساعدنى 
ادعوا لى


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (13 مايو 2006)

*program to exact check of punch for flat slab زغلل*

اليكم كما وعدتكم برنامج يقوم بعمل check of punching shear due to moment and direct shear from loads on flat slab
البرنامج يصمم ultimate حسب الكود المصرى وهى نفس معادلات الكود الأمريكى بالضبط 
ويعطى نوتة حسابية للقطاع المصمم سواء كان العمود داخلى او خارجى او ركنى

لاحظ البرنامج ultimate وهو البرنامج الوحيد حتى الأن الذى وضعته لكم ultimate يعنى وانت بتدخل العزوم والاحمال اضربها فى 1.5 
حمل العمود فى البرنامج المقصود به reaction for one floor 
والعزوم هى ايضا للدور على الأعمدة فى الأتجاهين


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم وينفعكم

م/محمود زغلل


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (13 مايو 2006)

الله يوقفك ان شاء الله ويعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## زيدان26 (13 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخونا العملاق المبدع م/محمود
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## spider (13 مايو 2006)

المهندس المحترم محمود 
بعد التحية
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا
اود فقط منك ان ترسل لي باقي برامجك التي ذكرتها ان كان ذلك متاحا او ترسل لي *****ك 
انا *****ي

Eng_samy25_yahoo.com


----------



## azzeh0123 (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## زيــــاد (13 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير 

ولكن بالنسبة للسلم الدائري ليس مفعلا , ولك كل الشكر والتقدير 

تحياتي لك


----------



## المهندس المدني (13 مايو 2006)

باش مهندس محمود بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بك و جعل الله جهودك في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 مايو 2006)

طبعا ينال اعجابنا و اعجاب اللي خلفونا روح يا شيخ عقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## احلى مهندسة (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا و وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (14 مايو 2006)

ليه كده يا عم مرزوق
ربنا يوفقنى وابسطك على طول يارب
على العموم انا حاليا بأتعلم طريق جديدة اسمها finite element يعنى العناصر المحددة 
وهى سوف تمكننى ان شاء الله من عمل برنامج مثل الساب sap او staad وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله مع فريق عمل من الكلية بدراسة جميع الأكواد العربية وأدخالها للبرنامج ليكون التصميم عربى 100 %

طبعا البرنامج حلم عمرى لكن ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنى واقدر احققه
ادعوا لى جميعا

اخوكم 
محمود زغلل
هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة على الردود الجميلة


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا احلى مهندسة


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخوانى واخواتى
ربنا يوفقنى واياكم لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## منى 2006 (14 مايو 2006)

correlations of foundations on soft clays
optimization of foundations on soft clay soils
مساعدة فى هذه الموضوعات (ابحاث او مواقع يمكن الحصول منها على بيانات)


----------



## اسماعيل الجمل (14 مايو 2006)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (14 مايو 2006)

الأخ سبيدر
انا وضعت معظم البرامج على المنتدى فى المشاركات الأخيرة


----------



## Bassam_m (14 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر لك يا عملاق فعلا أنك إنسان رائع


----------



## hcl (15 مايو 2006)

شكراً أخي العزيز


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

المهندس والاخ العزيز محمد زغلل فى مشكله فى التحميل ارجو انك تتاكد من وصلة التحميل 
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

متشكرين يا باشمهندس محمد يا جامد ربنا يكرمك


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

انا حليت المشكله خلاص الف شكر يا باشمهندس محمد على الشغل الجامد ده


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

الواحد مش عارف ييشكرك على ايه ولا ايه بجد برامجك جميله جدا وسهله جدا فى نفس الوقت الف شكر يا مهندس محمد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احلى مهندسة (15 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء برامجك جميلة و ممتازة..... لي طلب هل لديك برنامج يصمم circle beam
اي الكمرة التي توضع تحت القبة ( قبب الجوامع و غيرها من الاماكن) .... و شكرا لك


----------



## youcefhamdi (15 مايو 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## احلى مهندسة (15 مايو 2006)

يا رب يوفقك و يتحقق حلمك ...... 
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع .....


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (15 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا البرنامج ده وغاية في السهولة 
الف شكر مهندس محمود بس فيه سؤال يا ريت الاقى ايجابته 
ازاي اصمم قاعدة الجار لان هي تعتبر عليها Moment من ان العود مش في C.g. القاعدة وهيا بتكون ممسوكة بشداد بس مش عارف احسبها


----------



## الشهراني (15 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا البرنامج رائع ونحن بغاية الشوق للمزيد 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (15 مايو 2006)

كلنا ندعيلك انك تحقق الحلم الجميل ده ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك
بس انت عليك العزيمة القوية وكل شي يتحقق بكرم الله


----------



## قمر/2 (15 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

مهندس محمود بارك الله بيك...برنامج فعلا جميل


----------



## زيــــاد (15 مايو 2006)

الله ينفع بك المسلمين 

تحياتي


----------



## steel4ever (15 مايو 2006)

يارب تاخد دكتوراه كمان


----------



## lonlyman41 (15 مايو 2006)

ان الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين


----------



## lonlyman41 (15 مايو 2006)

بارك الله قيك انا عندى مجمو عه برامج كيف يمكننى تخميلها للمشالركين


----------



## kh2k (16 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر لك يا مهندس محمود 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور علي هداياك القيمه
وفي انتظار روائعك


----------



## shrek (16 مايو 2006)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جنااات (16 مايو 2006)

حضرتك كنت خريج الزقازيق ارجو الافادة هتفرق معايا


----------



## جنااات (16 مايو 2006)

يا مهندس زغلل انت خريج الزقازيق


----------



## adnt4 (16 مايو 2006)

برنامج جميل ,,,, ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## tawfik (17 مايو 2006)

الله ينور عليك ويجعل ثواب استخدام هذه البرامج في ميزان حسناتك
باريت يا باشمهندس تكون عملت برامج لحل القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق بأنواعها وأشكالها المختلفة وياريت ترفعها لنا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## tawfik (17 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لك يا باشمهندس زغلل وربنا يزيدك من علمه
ممكن يا باشمهندس ترفع لنا برنامج يحل ويصمم القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق للضرورة
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## tawfik (17 مايو 2006)

عزيزي زغلل لا تنسي design the pile cap


----------



## عادل الفيصل (17 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول لمساعدة الاخرين اتمنى لك كل الخير


----------



## نجاح (17 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"][grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا أخي محمد[/glint][/grade][/frame]


----------



## نجاح (17 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][frame="1 70"]أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع أخي محمود[/grade][/frame]


----------



## نجاح (17 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="12 70"]تستحق لقب دكتور مهندس بجدارة[/FRAME]


----------



## ofm2004 (18 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ofm2004 (18 مايو 2006)

باااااااااركك الله


----------



## AHMAD237 (18 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز / مهندس محمود 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هدية مقبولة و جعلكم الله زخراً لامتكم الاسلامية و ارجو الله ان يوفقنى الى ردها فى القريب العاجل .


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 مايو 2006)

مشكور ياباش مهندس وبارك الله فى مصر التى تنجب من امثالكم ومنتظرين المزيد.


----------



## تميم مازن (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ لجهودك الخيرة


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخوانى واخواتى على الردود الجميلة وربنا يوفقنى واسعدكم دايما
ادعوا لى
محمود زغلل


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (18 مايو 2006)

مهندسة جنات
انا فعلا خريج هندسة الزقازيق
مصر
دفعة 2004
وانا حاليا معيد بقسم الهندسة الإنشائية بها
هتفرق معاكى فى ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (18 مايو 2006)

eng.emili2k5 vbmenu_register("postmenu_113037", true); 
المفروض ان القاعدة لو قاعدة جار لها حلين:
1-الحل الأول ان يكون العزم الناتج من عدم مركزية العمود صغير وفى هذه الحالة يمكن ان تتحمله القاعدة بدون عمل شداد strap
او قاعدة مشتركة . لكن بشرط ان يتم عمل check على الأجهاد على التربة والتأكد من انه اقل من المسموح به وانه لا يوجد شد متولد على القاعدة

2- الحل الثانى وهو فى حالة ان الحمل كبير والعزم المنقول على القاعدة كبير فيجب ربط القاعدة الخارجية بقاعدة داخلية بواسطة strap beam او قاعدة مشتركة combined footing 
كما يصممها البرنامج الذى ارسلته لكم لأن البرنامج فيه 2 options

حيث يمكن به تصميم قواعد داخلية تداخلت مع بعضها لأن احمالها كبيرة والمسافة بينها صغيرة.
او تصميم قاعدة مشتركة لعمود جار وربطه مع عمود داخلى.

وانا ان شاء الله سوف اكمل باقى البرامج للقواعد :strap beam ,strip footing(wall footing), rataining walls,edge isolated footing
لكن ادعو لى ربنا يوفقنى 

اخوكم / محمود زغلل
هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخوانى المهندسين واخواتى المهندسات على الروح الحلوة 
وبالنسبة للأخ lonly ممكن تضيف موضوع جديد وتحمل فيه ملحقات من عندك من على الجهاز
وفقك الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]




[/FRAME]​


----------



## hoba (19 مايو 2006)




----------



## محمدقادر (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامجد1969 (19 مايو 2006)

يصدق طريقه اخراج البرنامج مميزوة وجميله وبدي اسأل اذا في برنامج تحليل وتصميم الكمرلا الخرسانيه
وااله يوفقك والى الامام يا زغلله


----------



## kazali016 (19 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

*برنامج زغلل لتصميم مختلف السلالمstairs عربى 100% مجانى 100%*

اعزائى المهندسين والمهندسات اعضاء وزوار منتدى المهندسين العرب
اهدى اليكم برنامج تصميم السلالم مع عرض التسليح والأحمال على شرائح السلم
يمكنك طباعة كل شىء
واجهة رسومية ثلاثية الأبعاد لسهولة الأدخال وفهم المتغيرات فى البرنامج
وقد قمت بتحميله من قبل لكن اجريت عليه بعض التعديلات لكن ما زال السلم الحلزونى Helical لم يكتمل بعد وايضا هناك اربعة اشكال اخرى للسلم Statical Systems سوف اقوم بحلها بواسطة البرنامج

اخوكم
م/محمود زغلل
هندسة الزقازيق
مصر

اضغط على الرابط بزر الماوس الأيمن ثم اختر حفظ الهدف بأسم


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

*الى مهندس محمود زغلل*

 هتفرق معايا للاهتمام اناكنت معاك في الكلية فى نفس المشروع سعيدة ان فى شخص يساعد النا:67: :67: س زيك


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

شكراً على اهتمامك وروحك الطية لمساعدة اخواتك بالاسلام


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

ارجو المتابعة والرد على الاسئلة وربنا يوفقك
هندسة الزقازيق 
مصر


----------



## nizar_mahameed (19 مايو 2006)

*save as dxf*

برامجك رائعه وسهله ولكن لا يمكن نقلها الى برامج اخرى


----------



## ghassan55 (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم انا ممكن أساعدك بأن ارسل لك طريقة تصميم الدرج الحلزوني وانت تقوم ببرمجتها مع ارسال لك مثال وانا جاهز لأي مساعدة أرسل لي عنوانك على reem1967 at yahoo


----------



## ghassan55 (19 مايو 2006)

مشـــــكور على مجهودك الرائع إلى الأمام ويكتر الله من أمثالك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وجزى الله القائمين على هذا المنتدى خير الجزاء .


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 مايو 2006)

انشاء الله ربنا بايحقق امنيتك وعقبال الدكتوراه .


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

برنامج رائع يوصف حالات التحميل المختلفة


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 مايو 2006)

والله بجد وعلى راي الذي قال مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ونحن فى انتظار المزيد .


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

برنامج اكثر من رائع 
كيف اقدر اصمم من الساب انا أظهر النتائج واصمم يدوى وفى اوقات كثير بيكون متعب 
ارجو الافادة 
هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك ياباش مهندس وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك ياباش مهندس وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مبتدئ جدا (19 مايو 2006)

أكثر من رائع ..


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

ربنا برفع شانك اكبر وأكثر ويعز بك الاسلام والمسلمين
هندسة الزقازبق


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (19 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

برامج جمييييييييييلة روح يا شيخ ربنا يفتحها عليك وتخلص الماجستير والدكتوراة 
هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

:68: :67: :68: ششششششششششششكراً​


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا جنات
وشكرا يا راجل يا مبتدئ جدا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

العملية سهلة جدا يا اخت جنات:
انتى عاوزة تصممى steel ولاخرسانة؟؟؟


----------



## adil (19 مايو 2006)

ايه الروعه دي برامج اكثر من رائعه


----------



## adil (19 مايو 2006)

*اقتراح صغير*

لماذا لاتضع جميع البرامج الخاصه بك في صفحة واحده او موضوع خاص بك 
ارجو من المشرفين التفكير بي هذا الموضوع تكريما لجهود المهندس محمود 

طلب صغير منك هل لديك برنامج لحل فلات سلاب او طريقة يدوي للحالات التي لا تنطبق عليها شروط كود الخرسانة


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

انا بصمم فعلا بس احيانا كتيير بحتاج لتاكيد معلوماتى او نتائجى بس معرفش اصمم الهوردى على الساب


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

تصميم خرسانة


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

في برنامج لحل اللبشة المسلحة رد على بسرعة على *****ى


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

رد على فى cute_catty_2006at yahoo


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

اللبشة انا بأحلها وأصممها بالساب v10 دى افضل طريقة
لو عاوزة تعرفى انا ممكن اشرحها لك


----------



## sho7ta2003 (19 مايو 2006)

[frame="13 70"] 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
[/frame]


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

الأخ عادل 
بالنسبة flat slab افضل حل لها هو الساب


----------



## sho7ta2003 (19 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء[/frame]


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا جداعلي برامجك الهايلة دي و يا ريت في يوم تنتشر برامجك لرائعة في كل العالم و تغلب كمان شركة Csi بس اوعي الدول الغربية تاخدك من مصر و تحتكر علمك لنفسها


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (19 مايو 2006)

لا يا ENG.emili2k5 انا لن ابيع
انا املى انى اكمل الماجستير والدكتوراة من كندا لأن زى ماانت عارف امكانيات المعامل هنا فى مصر لا تمكننا من دراسة قوية او ابحاث موثوق فيها لكن الماجستير والدكتورلة هنا فى مصر ماهى الا درجة علمية فقط
لكن هأرجع تانى ان شاء الله لمصر


----------



## ahmad khlil (19 مايو 2006)

المهندس محمود نحن جموع المهندسين المصريين فخورين بيك


----------



## adil (19 مايو 2006)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> الأخ عادل
> بالنسبة flat slab افضل حل لها هو الساب



شكرا جزيلا لك علي الرد 

لكن انا لسه خريج حديث ومقدم علي عمل في مكتب دكتور استشاري واول اختبار لينا انك بتصمم المبني الاول يدوي وبعد كده بالساب


----------



## tawfik (19 مايو 2006)

أخي العظيم / المهندس الدكتور محمود زغلل 
لم ترد علي اخي في برنامج تصميم القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق
ولك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

أكيد طبعا احب أعرف وتشرحها لى


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

انا لسة مشتغلتش على V10 اية بس لقيت مفيش فرق كبير بين V10 &v9ولا اية رايك


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

شششششششششكراً


----------



## زيدان26 (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخونا الفاضل م/محمود
وفقك الله واكرمك
والله المستعان


----------



## جنااات (19 مايو 2006)

البرامج كلها تحفة


----------



## جنااات (20 مايو 2006)

بجد كل ما أجرب برنامج من بتوعك ألاقى كل واحد اسهل واحلى من التانى وانشاءالله اجرب manual واقارن النتانج ويكون كل sheet caculationبتاعتى من برامجك


----------



## جنااات (20 مايو 2006)

انت عبقري ربنا يوفقك


----------



## nab67 (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع و علمك و أفادتك الاخرين


----------



## Engr_PMP (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (20 مايو 2006)

الأخ الفاضل adil 
انسى انك لسه خريج حديث كل الذى اريدك ان تتذكره انك مهند سسسسسسس
انت ممكن تعمل اى حاجة فى الدنيا طالما ان عندك عزيمة أسألنى انا
على فكرة انا خريج دفعة 2004 اشتغلت فى مكتب استشارى يعتبر من اكبر المكاتب فى الزقازيق بعد التخرج مباشرة ولم اسأل احد شىء ابدا كل جاجة موجودة فى الكود والكتب كتيييير جدا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (20 مايو 2006)

على العموم لو عاوز تصمم الفلات سلاب الغير منتظمة يدويا انا ممكن اعطيك ورق انا كنت مصمم فيه بلاطة لطلبة مشروع خرسانة بالكلية ممكن تبقى تفوت عليه فى الجامعة بالزقازيق لو انت من مصر


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (20 مايو 2006)

لا فى فرق كبير قوى
10 بيقسم البلاطات بطريقة سهلة جدا اسهل من 9 بكتير قوى


----------



## ganat_98 (20 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
السلام عليكم 
والله ياأخي جزاك الله خير علي ماقدمته لنا
 ganat
[/FRAME]


----------



## ganat_98 (20 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
السلام عليكم
الف شكر ياهندسة.وربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان
ganat
[/FRAME]


----------



## أبوكمال (20 مايو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب[/frame]


----------



## RESEARCHER (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اساسي (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## tawfik (20 مايو 2006)

*طلب من الهندس / محمود زغلل*

dear dr mahmood zaglal
i hope u answer me about the design program for pile caps
if u have program i hope u upload it 
very very thanks for u


----------



## noha_ahmed (21 مايو 2006)

:14: البرنامج اكثر من رائع وكمان مصري ان شاء الله بداية انه احنا ننافس برامج الكبيرة مثل ساب والاستاد .... ومدام في افراد مثلا مهندس محمود زغلل ان شاء الله هنوصل


----------



## Dr. usama (21 مايو 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمود زغلل أشكرك على هذا البرنامج العملى جدا فى تصميم السلالم وجزاك الله خيرا عليه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واذا كان لديك برامج أخرى بسيطة مثل هذا البرنامج فأرجوا أن تمدنا به - أ.د.م/ اسامه فتحى


----------



## Dr. usama (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا ياأخ محمود وجزاك الله خيرا وأحب أن أوجه عنايتك الى أن ملف تصميم القواعد المشتركة به فيرس وأرجو التأكد من ذلك وإعادة تحميله وشكرا


----------



## tawfik (21 مايو 2006)

dear Dr mahmood zaglal
please dont forget the pile caps design
very thanks


----------



## جنااات (21 مايو 2006)

وانت فى زيك ياابو المفهومية
وعل العموم انا من مصر وممكن اعدى اخذ الورق بتاع التصميم 
واجرك عند الله


----------



## جنااات (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا على وقتك معانا
1- ازاى اصمم فى الساب يعنى بعد ما اظهر التنائج اعملها تصميم فى الساب مش يدوى
2-ازاي اصمم الهوردى فى الساب
3-ازاى اصمم اللبشة من الساب
4- البرامج المستخدمة فى التصميم بعد الساب 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## hot_breez (21 مايو 2006)

سؤال للاستاذ محمود زغلل، بالنسبة لبرنامج تصميم الادراج ، مع انه رسم العزم هو موجب + الى ان الحديد الرئيسي يستمر ليكون في منطقة العزم السالب عند االركيزة (البسطة الاولى ) ، هل هناك قلب للعزم أم ماذا ؟؟ أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا".. وشكرا"


----------



## ASSEM (21 مايو 2006)

كتر خير يا ابو زغلل يا مشرف دفعة 2004 عاصم


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (21 مايو 2006)

الأخ hot breez
يجب عمل cross بين حديد القلبة وحديد البسطة وده اكيد هيكون واضح بالنسبة لأى حد بيعرف يصمم الأدراج .(السلالم) حيث فى هذه المنطقة اذا تم استخدام سيخ واحد مستمر سفلى فسيعمل محصلة الشد لأسفل وبالتالى تضرب الـ cover الخرسانى فيتم عمل رباط بينهم على شكل cross لكن بطول رباط كافى للتماسك bond وهو فى الكود( 60 قطر السيخ) ارجو ان اكون اجبت على ما تقصده

سلااااااااااااااام
كبيررررررررررررر
جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (21 مايو 2006)

دكتور اسامة
الملف به فيروس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم انا هأشوف الموضوع ده وارد عليكم
شكرا لأهتمامك.........


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (21 مايو 2006)

لا الملف ليس به فيروس
انا نزلته عندى من المنتدى وعملتله scan بنورتون وانا لسه محدثه 
safe safe safe safe
لو عندك اى برنامج حماية تانى ممكن يكون هو اللى بيتعرف على الفيروسات غلط
نورتون على فكرة اقوى برنامج حماية فى العالم

شكرا يا دكتور على ثقتك الغالية وعلى اهتمامك
سلااااااااااااااام


----------



## arabbo (21 مايو 2006)

اخي م/محمود زغلل




شكرا علي البرنامج والي المزيد


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (21 مايو 2006)

المهندس توفيق tawfik
انا والله مش ناسيك لكن كل العملية انى مش فاضى خالص الأيامدى
عندى امتحانات
ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنى ولما انجح اعملك برنامج للـ pile caps

ادعوا لى
زغلللللللللل


----------



## mohamed_nabil (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي البرنامج الطيب


----------



## mohamed_nabil (21 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام سامي (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mena (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا كتير علي البرنامج


----------



## mousad1210 (22 مايو 2006)

[glint]شكرا جدا جدا جدا يارب يعجل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك . وشكرا مره اخرى

امضاء
الزمن الجميل[/glint]


----------



## جنااات (22 مايو 2006)

شكر
اجاباتك فوق الممتازة 
الاستفادة كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة


----------



## hot_breez (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا" يا أخ محمود كفيت ووفيت


----------



## عبدالله2006 (22 مايو 2006)

ما شالله ابداع متناهي يدل على فهم وادراك وموهبة عالية .. و بكل الشكر والتقدير لك على اهتمامك بمساعدة اخوانك .. وننتظر منك المزيد بمثل هذا المستوى واعلى 
اخوك عبدالله


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

يا رب تكون بخير يا محمود انا محمد بدوي بكلمك من الامارات trkeba*********** ابعت نمرة تليفونك


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

ايميلي هوه فقنثلاش على جوجل ( جي ميل دت كوم)


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

trkeba على


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 مايو 2006)

اهلا بدوى
يا راجل حتى فى الأمارات مسمى نفسك تركيبة
انت واحشنى جدا انت والواد محمد رضا 
انا ايـميـلى على الياهو ابقى ابعتلى عليه ايميلك ورقم تليفونك لأنى ما فهمتش من ردك اى حاجة
سلام كبير جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااا لمحمد رضا (ايجه)

سمعنى اخبارك دايما


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

يا محمود ابعتلي *****ك وتليفونك على *****ي يا عم محمدود


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 مايو 2006)

اهلا بدوى
يا راجل حتى فى الأمارات مسمى نفسك تركيبة
انت واحشنى جدا انت والواد محمد رضا 
انا ايـميـلى على الياهو ابقى ابعتلى عليه ايميلك ورقم تليفونك لأنى ما فهمتش من ردك اى حاجة
سلام كبير جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااا لمحمد رضا (ايجه)

سمعنى اخبارك دايما


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

ايميلك اه على الياهو


----------



## trkeba (22 مايو 2006)

يا محمود رقم تليفونك كام


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 مايو 2006)

يا ابنى يا حبيبى انا ايـمـيلى مكتوب على جميع برامجى الموجودة فى المنتدى
ابعتلى عليه
eng_m_z
على الـيـاهـو


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا ابو كمال


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة على ثقتكم الغالية


----------



## منمنه (23 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك الى كل خير ان شاء اللله


----------



## م / جهاد (23 مايو 2006)

يعطيك العافية يا مهندس محمود


----------



## جنااات (23 مايو 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جنااات (23 مايو 2006)

ارجو الرد على تساؤلاتى


----------



## جنااات (23 مايو 2006)

اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## dafdaf (23 مايو 2006)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## firasna (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله جنات النعيم


----------



## mrlo1993 (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا" اخ محمود على جهودك وأتمنى لك التوفيق دوما" ياترى الاقي عندك برنامج تصميم جوائز وبلاطات my E-mail: mrlo1993***********
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## emad_algashy (23 مايو 2006)

اتمني لك كل توفيق والي الامام يارجل لمزيد من البرامج وسوف اقوم بالتجربه واخبرك بانطباعاتي عنها


----------



## احلى مهندسة (23 مايو 2006)

و لو الرابط حملته الى حاسبتي و لكنه لم يفتح من الضغط.... و اعتقد ان فيه حاجة.....
في كل الاحوال شكرا على البرنامج......


----------



## جنااات (23 مايو 2006)

منتظرين اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخر انجازاتك


----------



## hoba (23 مايو 2006)

البرنامج فعلا فيه فيروس وانا عندى نورتن


----------



## ايمن محمد عثمان (24 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
جزاك الله من جزيل عطاءه..لكن اريد ان استفسر عن الاوامر المغلقة بالنسخة التجريبية..وهل هناك نسخ كاملة للبيع التجارى .
ومجرد راى للدراسة بامكانية فتح البرنامج حتى تكون الفائدة اكبر ..لانى مقتنع أن ان خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ..وكذلك ان مفتاح التقدم هو ان لايبخل احد بمعلومة لمن يظن فيهم الخير
[/FRAME]


----------



## جنااات (24 مايو 2006)

اين البخل فى هذه البرامج يا مهندس ايمن كل الاوامر مفتوحة 
هل تظن ان الفائدة الان محدودة لمن يملك فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع كل هذا الكم من البرامج فى المنتدى وغيره من المنتديات الهندسية


----------



## kaplan (24 مايو 2006)

بصراحة كده ومن غير زعل انت راجل عسل


----------



## أبو عمار (24 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا00000

اخي محمود أرجوا منك أن تعجل في انزال الدرج الحلزوني ولك مني جزيل الشكر0


----------



## تامر أبوالنصر (24 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.... وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم الى أن تنتج لنا برنامج زغلل لتصميم ناطحات السحاب.....


----------



## labeeb (25 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي المهندس وجزاك الله خير وان شا ءالله نحملهم ونستفيد منهم
والله ما قصرت ودمتم للمنتدى


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
كنت أرجو أن نقوم بادخال الحمولات وأطوال البحور ويقوم البرنامج بالباقي من حساب عزوم وغيره 
لكن مع كل ذلك لكم جزيل الشكر ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mrlo1993 (28 مايو 2006)

أخ محمود السلام عليكم بريدي mrlo1993على الياهو اذا لديك برنامج لتصميم الباطات والجوائز دام الله حب الخير وجزاك في الآخرة


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (29 مايو 2006)

*برنامج مفيد*

شكرا يا باش مهندس عاى البرامج بصدق انت ساعدتنا فى التصميم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (29 مايو 2006)

مشكور ما قصرت ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
برامجك مفيدة
اخوك جمال


----------



## andalus (29 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (29 مايو 2006)

الف الف شكر يا باش مهندس والله برامجك مفيدة و مش عارفين كيف نشكروك
الله يبارك فيك
جمال


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (29 مايو 2006)

1000 شكرا يا اليرنامج الرائعبارك الله فيك و ياريت تجمع كل برامجك فى مشاركة واحدة


----------



## zoomh (29 مايو 2006)

مئة الف شكر وفوقها بوسة


----------



## zoomh (29 مايو 2006)

تسلم روحك الطيبة ياطيب


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (30 مايو 2006)

مجهود رائع و برامج مفيدة بصراحة ممكن تكون كلمة شكرا مش كفاية انا بادعى ربى انه يوفقك و يضع اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك م. جمال


----------



## zoomh (30 مايو 2006)

ياه تسلم إيدك ع الشغل ده


----------



## ahmedkl (30 مايو 2006)

*البرنامج فيه فيرس تجسس*

عزيزي 
البرنامج يحمل 
Trojan


----------



## ahmedsharaf (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا جدا ربنا يباركلك اخوك احمد


----------



## smasem66 (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الاخ العزيز باشمهدنس محمود صانع هذة البرامج القيمه.....لك جزيل الشكل والاحتارام والتقدير ..انا فخور ان انت من مصر وانا مصري انا كمان ...وبحب البرمجه زيك كده تمام بس انا لسه مبتدئ وباستخدم فيجوال بيزيك دوت نت في مرحلة التعليم الحاليه دلوقتي بقالي بتاع اسبوعين كده على قدي قوي......

كنت عايز اسالك بما انك خبرة في البرمجه بشمل واضح......ايه افضل لغه برمجه ومساداتها اللي يمكن يستخدمها المهندس وايه متطلبات اتقان البرمجة.... وايه افضل وسيله للتعلم والاحتراف

حاجه تانيه ليه ملحوظه فنية على برنامج حل الاساسات المشتركة...اختياره التاني اللي مفروض ان مفيش جار جمبك مفروض يكون متاح ليك ادخال اي قيمه للاحمال عالعمومدين بدون تقيد بان حمل العمود لاوم يكون اكبر من التاني

يا ريت لو تضيف امكانيه التحليل مع وجود خوازيق اسفل القاعدة

ولا يخفى عليك وانت معيد في الجامعه انه يمكن تصميم قاعده مشتركه وحمل عمود الجار اكبر من حمل العمود الداخلي بان القاعده بتكون شبه منحرف مركزه هوه مركز محصلة القوه

ممكن تكون اضافه للبرنامج انه هوه اللي يحسب الاجهادات المسموح بيها للقص في التربه بمعلوميه تماسك وتلاصق وتتابع طبقات التربه ومنسوب التاسيس ومنسوب الارض وهكذا

فيه افكار تانيبه كتير عندي بس الوقت لا يسمح بالاطاله 
اتمنى اني اكون على اتصال بيك لاني نفسي الاقي حد بيفهم في البرمجة


----------



## smasem66 (30 مايو 2006)

حاجه كمان وجدتها بالبرنامج ناقصه هوه اشتراط الكود في عد الاسياخ الادنى للمتر الطولي مفروض البرنامج يحزرني من ان عدد الاسياخ اقل من خمسه في المتر ممنوع او لايسمع بيه الكود لما اغير القطر لقطر اكبر من اللي البرنامج صمم عليه


على فكره يا اخ محمود انا مش بهاجمك ابدا بالعكس تمام انا مبسوط بيك جدا وفخو جدا ان انت وصلت لكده واتمنالك الاحسن دايما 

وانت عارف ان طريق التعلم الجيد في البرمجه بالذات هوه انك تسمع اراء المستخدمين لانهم هيشوفوا النقط اللي انت ماخدتش بالك منها او معملتش اعتبارها


----------



## smasem66 (30 مايو 2006)

معلش انا باتقل عليك انا عارف...... لكن ملحوظه كمان لاحظتها عالسريع كده ....ممكن يتضاف للبرنامج صفه وخاصيه اخرى وهيه عمل check او تحليل وتاكيد فقط لنتائج وابعاد وتسليح معلوم للقاعده بحيث يعطيني التاكيدا والاحمال قصوى وباقي المتغيرات المطلوبه للتاكد فقط وليس التصميم


----------



## sho7ta2003 (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة الى برنامجكم لعمل check الpunshing shear علي ال flat slab ما هي قيمة ال mx&my اى هل يتم أخذها مباشرة من الsap عند وجه العمود ام هذا العزم مرتبط بcolumn strip كما فى الشغل الmaniwal 
my e-mail is sho7ta2003*********** وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sho7ta2003 (30 مايو 2006)

my e-mail على الياهووو


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (30 مايو 2006)

اخى العزيز
sho7ta2003
قيم العزوم فعلا هى العزوم المنقولة للعمود
سواء من الحل المانوال او بالكمبيوتر لكن فى حالة حل البلاطة على الكمبيوتر فى x-y plan
وعمل الركائز hinged فأن الساب سيخرج قيم العزوم على الأعمدة صفر طبعا
لكن للحل الصحيح ادخل الأعمدة كما هى عمود تحت البلاطة بدور وعمود فوقها بدور بنفس
القطاع المتوقع للعمود والساب هيطلع عليه عزوم . وممكن تأخد قيم الـ normal force على الأعمدة وده اللى هتحطه للبرنامج لكن لازم تكون الحاجات دى كلها ultimate

لكن اهم حاجة فى الموضوع ده انك تحرر الــaxial force للعمود العلوى لأن الساب سيأخد نصف الحمل للعمود اللى فوق ونصه للعمود اللى تحت لكن فى حالة اننا حررنا الــaxial force للعمود العلوى فأن العمود السفلى يتحمل القوة كلها للدور وهو ده المطلوب لكن العزوم المتولدة على كل عمود لوحده نأخذها كما هى فى التصميم

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت
سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (30 مايو 2006)

يجب ان تلاحظ ان عزم العمود جزء من عزم البلاطة وليس كل العزم ينتقل من العمود للبلاطة


----------



## داليا (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (31 مايو 2006)

أتحفنا أخونا المهندس محمود زغلل من مصر بمجموعة من البرامج الهامة و المفيدة ..

و لهذا آثرت دمج هذه المواضيع جميعاً تحت عنوان واحد على أن يتم إدراج بقية برامج الأخ المهندس محمود تحت هذا العنوان .

و سيتم وضع رابط هذا الموضوع في الموضوع المثبت مكتبة البرامج .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## baban (31 مايو 2006)

شکرا جزيلا .
شکرا جزيلا.


----------



## baban (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## المهندس قاسم (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي مجهوداتكم


----------



## Dr. usama (3 يونيو 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمود زغلل ودكتور المستقبل إن شاء الله انا أخوك الدكتور أسامه فتحى أستاذ مساعد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر صديق شخصى للاستاذ الدكتور هانى عثمان بجامعه الزقازيق فبلغه سلامى وتحياتى
وشكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يونيو 2006)

تم إغلاق الموضوع من قبلي بمعرفة الأستاذ محمود زغلل صاحب الموضوع .

حيث سيقوم أخونا الستاذ محمود مشكوراً بإدراج موضوع يحتوي برامجه جميعاً مع بعض التحسينات و التعديلات .

إلى الأمام يا ملتقى المهندسين العرب .

م . أبو بكر


----------

